

What do you call the lead developer's offsider? - singingfish

I just realised that my resume needs to be updated, because the project I&#x27;ve been working on has hit a major milestone.  An amateur computer programmer done good, I&#x27;m a subcontractor for one of the big guys.  Basically I&#x27;m the principal contractor&#x27;s (who is lead developer, primary project manager and domain expert) offsider.  How should I describe that in less than 5 words in my resume?
======
sidmitra
Why do you have to say it in less than 5 words? I'm in the same boat. I
clearly say i'm an independent contractor(and a lead engineer). And i clearly
say what i do/did.

Eg. [http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

